# I like wool.



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

I like wool tights for winter riding and since I'm perfectly content with the bibs and shorts that I own I prefer non padded wool tights. Problem is they're hard to find. I have 2 pair of Swobo wool tights they are about done. Ibex makes great wool products though they only have padded tights. Anyone have suggestions ?


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

In the 70's wool cycling clothing was around no problem. Not so much now but it can be found. Anyway "Wool Cycling Clothing" is an on-line place to check out for wool. I do not know if they have non padded shorts or not.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

How about Kucharik...

Tights 100% Merino Washable Wool Kucharik


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Does it have to be tights? If not, there are many winter cycling pants that can keep you warm in near 0 d.f. temp. They are typically made with polyester/spandex/fleece combo and are cut for cycling specific movements. I own 2 pairs and love it. Try Google search on "winter cycling pants".


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

If you don't need the cycling pad, just get non-cycling wool tights for over your bib. Smartwool and Ice Breakers are very nice brands. Get 'em at REI and ski shops...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

jeff400650 said:


> If you don't need the cycling pad, just get non-cycling wool tights for over your bib. Smartwool and Ice Breakers are very nice brands. Get 'em at REI and ski shops...


Or sierratradingpost.com

Mountain Hardwear Integral Pro Tights - Merino Wool (For Men)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> Or sierratradingpost.com
> 
> Mountain Hardwear Integral Pro Tights - Merino Wool (For Men)


And at Sierra Trading Post you can take an additional 35% off with this code: Sierra Trading Post Coupon: 35% off One Item Purchase


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn, I thought this was going in a completely inappropriate direction. From the title anyway. I read that and started laughing.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

... alone on a backroad in the countryside...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

sheep herder


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

More like sheep HURTER .....


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Doctor


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

hey I remember wool.

now I still do use wool still. But i only go half-retard. Wear layer of merino wool under the normal spring jersey in winter. However for tights I like the ones I got form china with a thin layer of synth fleece inside


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

My favorite jerseys are wool, Ibex makes nice ones.

Can't help much with the tights though, previous posters used up my ideas.:thumbsup:


----------

